# Hello from London everyone!



## iliketomusicmusic (Oct 27, 2019)

Hi there, I've been lurking for a little while and been really enjoying this active community so I thought I step through the door and say hi!

Keen to learn from everyone here. I'm just in the process of finishing off my first piece that I started at the end of last year. It's been a trip! So as a way of introducing myself here it is:

src="">

src="">

Cheers!


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 27, 2019)

Hello 

You won't be learning anything from me as I'm pretty crap at the sort of stuff you are creating.

Need any advice on how to create a ten minute long dronescape then I'm your person


----------



## iliketomusicmusic (Oct 27, 2019)

Hahaha good to know synkrotron! 🙌🏻


----------



## Anevis (Nov 2, 2019)

iliketomusicmusic said:


> Hi there, I've been lurking for a little while and been really enjoying this active community so I thought I step through the door and say hi!
> 
> Keen to learn from everyone here. I'm just in the process of finishing off my first piece that I started at the end of last year. It's been a trip! So as a way of introducing myself here it is:
> 
> ...




Hi, nice to meet you!

Pretty nice work! What library have you used?

First movement is quite good. The melody isn't for me really, but the arrangement, structure, the mixing are on point! Very well! Nearly to the end, there is something... I think it's the pizzicato bass that seem somehow weird. You can only hear the low frequencies, sounds a little a sub bass from a synth.

Second movement movement is much better though, for me at least. The sort of slow build into the "climax" sounds pleasing. I'd only play more with the percussion as it stands out a little too much. I also like that sudden bartok come out of nowhere to give it that feel like someone actually played it unpurposely.


----------



## jonathanparham (Nov 2, 2019)

welcome


----------



## iliketomusicmusic (Nov 3, 2019)

Anevis said:


> Hi, nice to meet you!
> 
> Pretty nice work! What library have you used?
> 
> ...



Hi!

Thank you very much! I really appreciate your feedback. I like how you're drawing an honest distinction between your personal taste and your very specific and hence actionable technical observations - it's really constructive and helpful.

Yes, it's a pizzicato bass (and a bassoon). Interesting that it sounds synthy to you. I have just listened to that part and don't feel the weirdness (yet). Does it sound synthy to you for the whole last section (the bass has 3 pizz runs in total), or just one/two of the pizz runs? Perhaps I need to have the celli play an octave above to tie in the low frequencies better. I shall experiment. Thank you!

Great point in terms of percussion of 2nd movement. I relistened to the piece and now that you said it, I'm hearing what you mean :D. I have also been contemplating the introduction of some more varied percussion (snares/tam tam etc) which would make the bass drum less repetitive/stick out.

To answer your question: I'm one of those composer cloud folks. So it's all EWQL - with the exception of the choir (EW hollywood choir) in the 2nd mov. and the solo violin in the 1st (EW solo violin).

Many thanks again for taking the time to listen and writing your feedback!


----------



## iliketomusicmusic (Nov 3, 2019)

jonathanparham said:


> welcome


Thank you Jonathan!


----------



## Anevis (Nov 3, 2019)

iliketomusicmusic said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thank you very much! I really appreciate your feedback. I like how you're drawing an honest distinction between your personal taste and your very specific and hence actionable technical observations - it's really constructive and helpful.
> 
> ...



I enjoy listening to new tracks, even if it's not my taste, because you do get a lot new inspiration. However it's quite hard to give and unbiased feedback.

It's the second run and only the first two notes or something.

Oh cool, okay, that could give it another sense of emotions.

Nice! I'm one of those too! That's actually impressive since the CC only has main mic available, you managed it to sounds very good!


----------



## iliketomusicmusic (Nov 3, 2019)

Anevis said:


> It's the second run and only the first two notes or something.


Ah ok cool, that narrows it down, thank you!



Anevis said:


> Nice! I'm one of those too! That's actually impressive since the CC only has main mic available, you managed it to sounds very good!



Thank you. But truth be told, I do have mid and close mics available (I have CC's 1 year subscription). And I've layered in solo strings for all string sections with the exception of the double bass to give it more realism.


----------



## Anevis (Nov 3, 2019)

iliketomusicmusic said:


> Thank you. But truth be told, I do have mid and close mics available (I have CC's 1 year subscription). And I've layered in solo strings for all string sections with the exception of the double bass to give it more realism.



Waaait! :D :D
I think I'm missing something out. I also do have the CC's 1 year subscription and I don't think I can actually use close mics.
The thing with layering is pretty smart, I do that too, sometimes.


----------



## iliketomusicmusic (Nov 3, 2019)

Hmmm interesting... Did you download the Gold library on Play? I'm pretty sure you should be able to use them (unless I caught some kind of special deal at the time)


----------



## Anevis (Nov 3, 2019)

iliketomusicmusic said:


> Hmmm interesting... Did you download the Gold library on Play? I'm pretty sure you should be able to use them (unless I caught some kind of special deal at the time)



Yes. I'd like to test it out now. Unfortunately I'll have to wait, before my computer arrives.


----------



## Monkey Man (Nov 3, 2019)

Welcome, mate.

I look forward to having a stab(!) at orchestral stuff, but as sykrotron suggested, you won't be learning anything from me in a hurry.

Pop / rock / funky-hittoon-type stuff's my bag, so the vast majority of what I read about here's way beyond my pay grade.


----------



## iliketomusicmusic (Nov 3, 2019)

Anevis said:


> Yes. I'd like to test it out now. Unfortunately I'll have to wait, before my computer arrives.



Ok cool, fingers crossed! I hope it'll work


----------



## iliketomusicmusic (Nov 3, 2019)

Monkey Man said:


> Welcome, mate.
> 
> I look forward to having a stab(!) at orchestral stuff, but as sykrotron suggested, you won't be learning anything from me in a hurry.
> 
> Pop / rock / funky-hittoon-type stuff's my bag, so the vast majority of what I read about here's way beyond my pay grade.



Pop, funk and rock sounds great. Back in the days, I used to play trumpet in a funk-hiphop band. Still miss it sometimes. Oh and most of the technical/theoretical stuff is beyond my pay grade too - actually pretty much everything is as I'm not being paid.

Thank you for the warm welcome!


----------



## Monkey Man (Nov 3, 2019)

My pleasure, mate, and thank you for helping me feel less-intimidated by what I read here.


----------

